# The Arrangement - by katedlionhearted (~BHM, Stuffing, Erotica)



## katedlionhearted (Aug 16, 2010)

_~BHM, Stuffing, Erotica_ - A woman describes her arrangement she has with her boyfriend.

_*Authors Note:* This is my first story. Constructive criticism, suggestions and feedback greatly appreciated.****_ 



* The Arrangement
By katedlionhearted*​

I open the door slowly. I'm so tired but at the same time I want to spend time with my honey before I go to bed. I had to work both of my jobs today. All in all I put in a 17 hour work day and that's excluding the 2 hours of drive time. As always when I work both of my jobs, my honey has dinner waiting for me on the table. He's so thoughtful, but what he doesn't realize is that I already ate at work.

This is the arrangement my honey and I worked out: I agree to take care of him while he's going to school and he will return the favor when he is finished so I can get my law degree. However, I also made him agree to be my sex slave until he's finished. It's not a bad life for him, his grades have stayed up now that he doesn't have to worry about finances. Our sex life has been better than ever too. On the weekends, he'll go out and do fun stuff with his buddies while I'm at work and I don't mind giving him money when he asks me for it so he can have fun with his friends. I pay our bills and he shows his gratitude by keeping the house clean, and spoiling rotten whenever I'm home. People talk and say I shouldn't have to work so hard but this has become an extremely acceptable situation for both of us. I don't mind busting my hump for him, I love him and I knows he loves me and will never take advantage of this situation. I really want to see him succeed. It works to my advantage too because in the meantime, I get my own sex slave.

The only thing I don't think he bargained for was some of the weird stuff that turns me on. My boyfriend is 6'3 and 310 lbs. For most people that would be considered pretty obese but my honey has such a large build that he's not as overweight as one would think. In high school, he was a linebacker for his football team so he has that mixed muscular and fat build, it's quite attractive. His gut and chest are pretty large but his legs are extremely muscular. For a moment, I have a hard time shaking the idea that I would love to see him larger than he is now. He's still the prefect specimen of a man in my eyes, he has the most gorgeous green eyes and sandy blonde hair I've ever seen on anyone. His goatee hides his slight double chin and gives him a very masculine look. He has a thick layer of hair on his torso. I love cuddling up to him. He's like my own living teddy bear.

Hi honey! I call out.

Hey babe, he comes out of the bedroom wearing only his boxers. Sometimes I'm still in awe at how physically perfect he is. If only he'd put on a little more weight...I go into the bathroom , how was work? Did you make good money?

Yeah, it was a good night. The day time wasn't so great, but I pulled in quite a bit in tips today. How was your day?

Not bad. Adam and I went out boating and later in the day Mikey had a barbeque. Have you ever had Mikey's Cajun baby back ribs? Oh my god they're amazing. One of these days I'll get him drunk enough he'll give up that recipe. He says it's a family secret. I think I ate 3 pigs worth of ribs but they were so good.

Oh yeah, I think he made them over Memorial Day weekend and they were really good, he had enough food there to feed half of the city. I tell him. I actually remember that day quite well. I asked Mikey to give me some leftovers and he gave me enough to feed us for a week. That night, I stuffed my honey full of a gallon's worth of potato salad. 

I head into the bathroom and brush my hair and remove my makeup as he continues to tell me about his day. I take my work shirt off and hang it on the hook hanging on the back of the bathroom door. I notice his belt is hanging on the hook as well. I discreetly take the belt off the hook.

So choice time, do you want a massage first or do you want to eat? he asks me.

I actually already ate at work.

What?! After I spent the whole evening making an awesome meal?!

I'm sorry, I tell him, but they're rolling out the new menu at work so all the servers and of course yours truly, the bartender, has to sample all the new items. So we can describe the food to our patrons.

Oh.

Don't worry, I'll make sure that food doesn't go to waste, I say slyly as I re-emerge from the bathroom.

The look in his eyes is a mix of excitement and fear. He knows exactly what I mean, and he's preparing for it. He knows one way or another, he'll be made to eat everything on that table. I take his hand and guide him over to the table. God, he's turned into such an excellent cook. We're both really good cooks, but he has roasted chicken, red mashed potatoes with a side of homemade gravy, and even a vanilla cake on the table. There's so much food on the table, too much for me to eat if I even were hungry. I almost think he was expecting this tonight  and looking forward to it. I take off the belt from my pants and seductively push him into the chair. I then take my belt and strap one of his left wrist to the arm chair. I unroll my work shirt and take his belt and strap it to his right wrist.

Please babe, I've already eaten today, he says, his face is full of apprehension. 

Most people would probably think it's real but in reality he's just putting on a show. I smile. I know he wants this and I want this too. We both enjoy this, it's become a fun little game. He's enjoyed becoming a submissive little bitch and even though he had his reservations at first he enjoys letting me stuff him silly. I think he likes seeing how much food can get stuffed in his belly. While I would like to see him gain 50 lbs, it's not so much about gaining weight as it is about stuffing him into submission. I like seeing that belly of his round and full. I like being able to put my head on it after I've stuffed it full.

I carve the roasted chicken and put on a heaping of white and dark meat. I smother the chicken with the mashed potatoes and pour the gravy on top. I carry the plate over to him and get a forkful ready. Eat, I command softly.

He opens his mouth and his head meets the fork halfway. He chews quickly and I prepare another bite. This process continues for another hour. He's eaten 3 platefuls of food and there's still a cake to be eaten.

I'm pretty full babe, he tells me.

Well I'm not about to let that cake go to waste, I kneel and kiss him and put my hand down his boxer shorts, There will be a nice reward if you let me feed you that cake. 

Okay.

I feel his hard member stand straight to attention in anticipation for his reward. It's been hard since halfway through the first plate but it's completely stiff now that it knows it will be taken care of soon. I'm pretty sure the blood flow has left his brain and is now solely operating on the object of getting laid. As always, when this happens he becomes an eating machine. In another 25 minutes he is down to the last slice of cake.

See almost done, I tell him. My left hand is feeding him the cake, my right hand is massaging his throbbing cock.

He breathes heavily as eats another forkful of cake. He's so horny he can barely breathe as he swallows the last bite. He's sweating like crazy.

You must have eaten a lot today. I should be able to stuff with twice as much as this, I tell him as I feel his belly, it's rock solid hard and it's just protruding over his pants.

He's panting, he's so full and I can tell tired.

You did good though, I tell him, it's time for your reward. I slip his member out of the boxers and into my mouth.

I can feel his stomach. It's so hard and much larger than it was when we started. I can feel the bottom of his belly on the top of my head. I massage it with my left hand. He groans in pleasure.

That feels so good. 

I shove his cock all the way down my throat for a few thrusts. I can tell he's going to come very quickly and I want to make this count. I stop and get up and remove the belt restraints. I know his brain is going crazy with lust but at the same time, it's important that he remember who the slave is here.

He hasn't forgotten. As stuffed as he is, he picks me up and carries me to the bedroom and gently tosses me on the bed. I get into position and he kisses me passionately before his mouth begins kissing my D cup breasts. He finally begins licking my nipples gently and it's my turn to groan in pleasure. He continues doing that for awhile before he makes his way further south. I grab him by the hair and direct him to exactly where he needs to go and it's soaking wet and waiting for him. He sticks his fingers into my soaking wet pussy and his mouth begins stimulating my clit. My foot gently caresses the side of his belly. It still feels rock hard. I don't know how he can stand laying on it. 

I don't know if it's because I had a long day or because of all the excitement since I got home but it does not take very long for me to come. It's a pretty powerful orgasm too. I'm panting trying to collect myself. Realizing that it would be cruel to leave my honey in such a horny state.

Lay down, I whisper.

He complies and I have to lift his gut up a little to get myself situated and had I not done gymnastics when I was younger I doubt it would be possible to get my legs to spread wide over that huge gut of his. However, I can do it without much hassle at all and my pussy easily finds his cock that is still standing at stiff attention. I grind hard and fast and the look on his face says he's enjoying every moment of this. I put my hands on his belly to gain balance but that's all it takes and he comes like a rocket ship.

I wait a couple of minutes before climbing off of him, he's still panting heavily. I cuddle up next to him.

You ok? I ask him brushing his hair out of his face.

I'm wonderful. I love you baby, he tells me as he's drifting off to sleep.

I love you, too.

I cuddle up next to him. My head is on his chest and my left hand is still rubbing his huge swollen gut. 

I don't mind this arrangement at all.


----------



## Tad (Aug 17, 2010)

Great first story--sounds like a lovely sort of arrangement!


----------



## xxeell (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice...........................


----------



## katedlionhearted (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks! I'm glad you all liked it. I'm trying to make a sequel but of course writer's block.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Aug 23, 2010)

Really nicely written! Great work!

I just wish we could see a continuation where her BHM gets _really_ fattened up... 

Brenda


----------



## Lardibutts (Aug 23, 2010)

katedlionhearted said:


> I don't mind this arrangement at all.​



As a sceptical Brit: I think you are the one getting screwed - _forwards, backwards and sideways._

If I understand it right, you are paying him thru law skool by working 19 hours a day (inc. driving time). So after all your fun and games you'll be back on the road utterly 'shagged out' in 3 hours time while he is sleeping it off!

Be warned: I don't want to read a sequel where he's finished law school and as a high flying BHM dumps his poor washed out dishrag of a girlfriend - just as she's about to start her course. It happens!

It's well written though.


----------



## otherland78 (Aug 24, 2010)

OHH that was areally trun on perfect first story!!!:wubu:

so nice and detailed described sexy situations and i somehow even loved the slave thing a little hehe allthough i´m not so chubby haha i would really be tempted to enjoy some of your cool story fatasies 

Great!!!


----------



## katedlionhearted (Aug 29, 2010)

Lardibutts said:


> As a sceptical Brit: I think you are the one getting screwed - _forwards, backwards and sideways._
> 
> If I understand it right, you are paying him thru law skool by working 19 hours a day (inc. driving time). So after all your fun and games you'll be back on the road utterly 'shagged out' in 3 hours time while he is sleeping it off!
> 
> ...



Just so you know Lardibutt the story for the most part is the product of my imagination. While yes, I do have a boyfriend and yes I did base the male character off of him and the female character off of me; both my boyfriend and I are happily struggling together by both working and being in school. He's not interested in any shape or form in being fed and while I respect his boundaries, I sometimes have to figure out ways to deal with my fantasies.


----------



## Lardibutts (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh dear, I really walked into that one!
There I was thinking I was offering a sardonic comment on a well written fantasy w.g. fiction posting, not a partially autobiographical piece. 

Were this to be total fantasy Id have her in the next episode get him to draw up a watertight pre-nup agreement as a student project for his course before continuing to fatten him up till eventually he can only practice contract law or whatever at home on his computer cos hes too wide to escape out the door.

I sincerely wish you every happiness in your real life relationship.


----------

